

The Future of Functional Programming Languages - swannodette
http://events.inf.ed.ac.uk/Milner2012/Monday_Panel-html5-mp4.html

======
frou_dh
Good panel. I think Don Syme had the best point, regarding how wholesale
language adoption shouldn't be the primary indicator of success.

